# Pink eye in week old doeling. Please help



## porkchop48 (Feb 27, 2014)

She has severe pink eye. I want to start treatment asap but am not sure what to use with her being so young.

I am now putting two and two together and think I may have a chlaymidia thing going on. Had a doe abort about 3 weeks ago and now a newborn with pink eye.

What should I treat the mom with ? Or should I treat the mom?

Also what about the rest of the herd? I have 4 more still due in the next few weeks.


----------

